# Lowering?



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

i was just wondering if someone knew where i could find a good set of lowering springs for my 94 sentra. but i want ones that are not really hard, maybe a little harder than stock, they are going to be paired with my KYB GR-2's. Is this even possible or are all lowering springs hard as S--+.


----------



## Ineedmoney$ (Jan 17, 2009)

just saw the sticky on the gr-2's and is there any kind of springs that are soft that will work, i dont race pro but i want better handling and less float with like a 1.25 drop in front and like a .75 in back, possible?


----------

